# Life Proof Case for Android?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do any companies make cases like the life proof case that is water proof and all that jazz for android?


----------



## penzfan87 (Jan 13, 2013)

Trident makes a really good one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

